# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  oase bitron 72

## tjakil

dear All,

saya ada UV bitron 72 dikasih temen, bingung cara pakainya, 
mohon pencerahan dari rekan2 senior...

apa enaknya di jual saja ya?  ::  


[email protected]

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tjakil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tjakil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tjakil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

om [email protected] pm kirain mo beli UV, gak taunya malah mo jual toh ...  :P 

Coba2 aja cari tau ke Kartini atau Makaliwe kalo untuk perbandingan harga, btw mo dilepas berapa om ...?

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tjakil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paladin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

